# Eheim or Filstar?



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

Currently, the only filtration I have in my 29g tank is a quick filter filled with floss on a powerhead and it works, but I have to clean it out weekly and it's a pain. So I've been thinking of taking the plunge and buying a cannister filter. I've narrowed it down to three potential models: Eheim Classic 2213, Ecco 2231, or Filstar XP1. All are approximately the same price.

My requirements are in order of importance:

Time preiod between maintenance
CO2 Friendliness and Spraybar design (it will most likely be used as a diffusor for my DIY CO2)
Filtration Quality (mechanical is probably highest priority)
Ease of maintenance
Appropriate flow rate (that won't blow away my plants and substrate)
Cost of filter media
Noise

Anyone have any experience with these models? Can you suggest one over the others for my situation?


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Well, I've never owned a Filstar, only the Eheim 2213. It's great and yoiu won't regret it.


----------



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

John P. said:


> Well, I've never owned a Filstar, only the Eheim 2213. It's great and yoiu won't regret it.


Any hassles with maintenance? It lacks the priming features of the other two models. Then again...the ability to go 3-6 months between cleanings may make this point rather insignificant. How often do you clean it?

I've also heard it doesn't include a piece to prevent the return tubing from kinking when going back over the tank edge. Had any experience with this? What pieces does it include?

The 2213 is the front-runner right now, just waiting to hear back from the Filstar camp and someone who has an ECCO. Thanks for your input!!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I have both the Filstar and the Ehiem 2213. Although both do a great job at filtering the water, I prefer the Filstar over the Ehiem. The Filstar is much easier to prime & clean, comes with clear setup instruction, has much better hosing (flexible) and has individual media compartments.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

I have a filstar on my 29, its great, clean it about every 2-3 months, very easy to clean, setup and prime


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Folks who own these filters are usually strongly opinionated one way or another. Both are excellent filters. I own two Filstars, and have been very happy with them. I just couldn't justify the expense of the Eheims. YMMV


----------



## erik Loza (Feb 6, 2006)

Can't go wrong with Eheim. Good luck.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

i prefer the filstar because of price and ease of maintenance.


----------



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

Okay, but price aside, which one (of you who said price was the determining factor) would you go with? 

The XP1 and the 2213 and 2231 are all between $60 and $70 online, so all are the same price approximately.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Go with Either the XP1 or the 2213. The Ecco 2231 aren't as good as these. I own both the XP1 and 2213, I like the 2213 more because it's quiet and gives me great flow on my 29 gallon. For the extra $10-15 more, it's definately worth it. I find both very easy to clean, adjust flow, and prime. I purchased my two 2213 one from ebay, and one also from Bigals.

The XP1 is a good filter too, and if $10-15 bucks is a lot more to you, then go ahead with the XP1. Expect a slight computer like noise/hum. If the filter is not in a cabinet you'll hear the noise, it's not loud but can be noticable when everything is quiet. Other than that, flow is great, cleaning is easy, and adjusting flow is easy too. Setup of both filters is relatively easy, takes about 20 minutes to put the pieces together.

-John N.


----------



## arcflame (May 2, 2006)

I have an XP1 and two Eheim 2215 filters. The XP1 is definitely more user friendly. Both of my Eheims are at least 16 years old, and going strong, however. Eheims may be expensive, but they last forever.


----------



## spdskr (Apr 24, 2006)

The Eheim 2213 I purchased this past winter came with a return hose kink protector. The filter is wonderful. The priming you refer to is only necessary on initial setup. Filter maintenance does not require priming assuming you are using the double disconnect valves. Best of luck with whichever filter you decide on.


----------

